# 'Retarded' kitten



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

My Egyptian Mau queen, Lexi (Electra) has had a litter of 6. They're all growing well, but one was born very very small (most were around 100g, the runt was 64g). Thet are now 3 1/2 weeks, and most are getting really interested in the world. The runy (known as Tiny) ins't really though. Most, you pick them up, they peer around, squeak, explore. Tiny? He falls asleep on your hand. His 3rd eyelid is always partly shut, his upper lids are droopy (so he always looks sad) and he head is a bit domed. I've taken him to the vets, who think he might be a bit... 'special'. Yep. Learning-disability kitten. Bit slow.

Has anyone had a mentally-impared kitten before? Did you have trouble finding an understanding home for it? Did you keep it? How did you deal?


----------



## Reflection (Sep 22, 2011)

That is a bit harsh calling him "retarded" 

Runts just normally need a bit more care and attention to bring them up to speed with the rest of his litter mates.

I was told I had a "special" kitten by a vet after I adopted him. He turned out perfect in every way. I just needed to put that extra bit of care and effort in 

I hope it turns out well for you and the little one. You will have to encourage him to eat to bring up his energy levels and weight.

I am wishing him a bright and handsome looking future.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

I once knew someone who had a brain damaged kitten, his brain was starved of oxygen during birth. His head used to wobble around & he had a few other quirks, but other than that he was a happy, healthy & well loved kitten.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Picture please!

I have a six week old who weighs about 230g, she has large eyes but otherwise seems reasonably normal.

Liz


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

One of my boys was born with his legs all frog like and the vet suggested the breeder to put him down  Instead she gave him a chance and he had his legs moulded into position. He is also a bit more mentally challenged than his brother, but has turned out into a wonderful cat. He is capable of climbing and jumping normally although does prefer hauling himself up over using his hind legs a lot. He has a few other quirks but couldn't be more loving or demanding of affection


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Poor little thing. I have to say I've got a soft-spot for these little ones!

Was the vet able to pinpoint any specific ( possible ) problem other than a vague 'diagnosis'? With the third eyelid involvement it sounds to me as if there may be a medical problem as well - could well be something which may improve with treatment.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't see why you should have trouble finding him a home. Any true cat lover would have him regardless. If I saw a litter of kittens and was told one was the runt or special that's the one I would pick. I'm a soft touch for any animal with problems. I chose Sash because he was a big kitten and noone wanted him.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Reflection said:


> That is a bit harsh calling him "retarded"
> 
> Runts just normally need a bit more care and attention to bring them up to speed with the rest of his litter mates.
> 
> ...


I don't know---do you really think she meant to be harsh? I really thought she was using the term in its original meaning, that his development has been retarded. He doesn't sound like a classic runt--there's more going on here than just being smaller.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Indeed, I didn't intend it harshly at all - 'retard' as an insult is just mean people acquiring an actual medical term. I wouldn't be mean to me own kitten, he's lovely, but yeah, literally, technically? Retarded.

He's pottering about now. Not as much as the other kittens, but still. I just hope I can find the right home for him, given he'll probably need somewhere a bit quieter. We'll see! Pictures attached. The second one if him with one of his bigger sisters


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh he is a little sweetie whether he's not properly developed or not :001_wub:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Bless him, I helped rear a kitten who looked much the same aside from the colour. He took a long time to catch up with his littermates but is now a happy, healthy and perfectly normal cat! We really thought we were going to lose him at several points and worried he wouldn't be able to live a normal life but thankfully he's ok.

Good luck, enjoy him!

Come to think of it, I also looked after a puppy with much the same symptoms and he too has grown up just fine


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

I spoke to my vet today about Mr Squeak our runt and he said they often look like they are weak and special but sure enough they catch up and become wonderful cats like their litter mates.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Actually he doesn't look particularly abnormal to me, just looks very small.

Liz


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Would be awesome if that happened


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh hes a cutie :001_wub:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

He's very cute indeed. Looks like a mouse :001_wub:

Hopefully with extra feedings and lots of TLC, he'll catch up.


----------



## TripleTrouble (Sep 23, 2011)

A vet wouldn't diagnose a kitten as "retarded" so it's not a medical term at all. A 5 min appointment with a vet couldn't possibly detemine that!

Retardation is diagnosed in human via a long process. But not for pets.

However, he is a gorgeous little chap, and all he will need is a little extra care as other members have said.

Nice of you to post a topless picture of you at the same time lol.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i sooooooo want that "retarded" kitten  he looks so cute


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

TripleTrouble said:


> A vet wouldn't diagnose a kitten as "retarded" so it's not a medical term at all. A 5 min appointment with a vet couldn't possibly detemine that!
> 
> Retardation is diagnosed in human via a long process. But not for pets.


Yeah, it actually is a medical term. The insult "retard" actually does come from the medical term "mentally retarded", meaning "cognitively impaired", and I believe OP said the vet said he might possibly be impaired, judging by his size. I don't think she meant to inflame the sensibilities of the PC crowd, nor did her brief account of the vet visit make me think he/she ran extensive cognitive tests, but instead pointed toward something they might want to keep an eye on. Which is what she's doing asking on here---just planning in advance should the kitten turn out to be one who lags behind the others for whatever developmental reason.


----------



## TripleTrouble (Sep 23, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Yeah, it actually is a medical term. The insult "retard" actually does come from the medical term "mentally retarded", meaning "cognitively impaired", and I believe OP said the vet said he might possibly be impaired, judging by his size. I don't think she meant to inflame the sensibilities of the PC crowd, nor did her brief account of the vet visit make me think he/she ran extensive cognitive tests, but instead pointed toward something they might want to keep an eye on. Which is what she's doing asking on here---just planning in advance should the kitten turn out to be one who lags behind the others for whatever developmental reason.


It's not a medical term in the veterinary world, as it cannot be properly diagnosed in animals.

I think the vet will have indicated that it was under weight (runt)and needed extra care, I don't think for one minute a vet would say a kitten was "retarded" as it is impossible to diagnose in a 5 min check over. 

I realise "retarded" is a medical term in humans  I was pointing out it isn't a medical term a vet would use!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

You're right  What she said was he might be mentally impaired or potentially had water on the brain, judging by the odd shape of his head and the issues with his eyes (droopy lids / closed 3rd eyelid). Certainly it wasn't a true diagnosis or anything, no detailed tests, but she said it was a possibility I should be prepared for  Indeed, no intention of offending anyone  He's a sweetie!


----------



## helenhorse (Sep 20, 2011)

i too have what i suspect is a mentally and physically challenged 3 1/2 wk old kitty. they were orphaned a wk ago. am resisting taking to vets because of family uproar, and i can't see that's its in any pain, and also i suspect the vet would advise euthanasia. But - he wobbles when he tries to walk, doesn't walk much at all while rest of litter are everywhere - climbing etc. he is tiny - but very fat round its bottom end, and i think he has physical problems with the back legs. the head is extremely domed still although yesterday it looked a bit better. the difference between him and the others is huge, but i will keep trying. he just feeds a bit, wobbles a few steps and then sleeps. we are giving him masses of attention and fuss and he does purr quite vigorously. my dillema (apart from spelling), is each day you get fonder and fonder of them, but we'll see what quality of life he will have. doom - gloom.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

helenhorse said:


> i too have what i suspect is a mentally and physically challenged 3 1/2 wk old kitty. they were orphaned a wk ago. am resisting taking to vets because of family uproar, and i can't see that's its in any pain, and also i suspect the vet would advise euthanasia. But - he wobbles when he tries to walk, doesn't walk much at all while rest of litter are everywhere - climbing etc. he is tiny - but very fat round its bottom end, and i think he has physical problems with the back legs. the head is extremely domed still although yesterday it looked a bit better. the difference between him and the others is huge, but i will keep trying. he just feeds a bit, wobbles a few steps and then sleeps. we are giving him masses of attention and fuss and he does purr quite vigorously. my dillema (apart from spelling), is each day you get fonder and fonder of them, but we'll see what quality of life he will have. doom - gloom.


it sounds to me like as long as he has someone who loves him to make sure everything he needs is within easy reach he would have a good quality of life  he obviously enjoys being stroked and fussed over so as long as he is eating and drinking and purring then I wouldn't let anyone put him to sleep. . . you can still take him to the vets but just say you don't want him putting to sleep. . . . that's the equivalent of someone having a baby with brain damage who still enjoys food and watching things going on around him and someone suggesting euthanasia. . .you just couldn't do it


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

he is gorgeous!!! as others have said if I was told there was a "special" kitten in the litter I would probably pick that one. Luna was resus'd at birth and we were initially worried it may have affected her but luckily it didnt. She was the "unwanted one" 

I hope he grows up to be a very happy healthy lil fella xxxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kalipha said:


> Indeed, I didn't intend it harshly at all - 'retard' as an insult is just mean people acquiring an actual medical term. I wouldn't be mean to me own kitten, he's lovely, but yeah, literally, technically? Retarded.
> 
> He's pottering about now. Not as much as the other kittens, but still. I just hope I can find the right home for him, given he'll probably need somewhere a bit quieter. We'll see! Pictures attached. The second one if him with one of his bigger sisters


Poor darling baby, he is a little sweetie. I sincerely hope that he grows big and strong and proves everybody wrong! 

Sooty was the runt of the litter, small and black and white and nobody wanted him. I fell in love immediately and he grew up to be a big and very handsome moggy who everybody loved as he was just such a kind soul. I'm very confident we definitely got the best kitten in the litter!


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

helenhorse said:


> i too have what i suspect is a mentally and physically challenged 3 1/2 wk old kitty. they were orphaned a wk ago. am resisting taking to vets because of family uproar, and i can't see that's its in any pain, and also i suspect the vet would advise euthanasia. But - he wobbles when he tries to walk, doesn't walk much at all while rest of litter are everywhere - climbing etc. he is tiny - but very fat round its bottom end, and i think he has physical problems with the back legs. the head is extremely domed still although yesterday it looked a bit better. the difference between him and the others is huge, but i will keep trying. he just feeds a bit, wobbles a few steps and then sleeps. we are giving him masses of attention and fuss and he does purr quite vigorously. my dillema (apart from spelling), is each day you get fonder and fonder of them, but we'll see what quality of life he will have. doom - gloom.


you possibly have a Cerebellum Hypoplasia kitten or a kitten with a portasystemic shunt or maybe Hydrocephalus-he really does need to see a vet -if it is CH the outlook is good most of them can live normal happy lives suiting their disability -the shunt is more of a problem but not common.
The FAB website has good info page on wobbly kittens and one on Hydrocephalus.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Kalipha said:


> You're right  What she said was he might be mentally impaired or potentially had water on the brain, judging by the odd shape of his head and the issues with his eyes (droopy lids / closed 3rd eyelid). Certainly it wasn't a true diagnosis or anything, no detailed tests, but she said it was a possibility I should be prepared for  Indeed, no intention of offending anyone  He's a sweetie!


He looks like a possible Hydrocephalus kitty -from FAB site---
Hydrocephalus is the most common anomalous disease of the brain. It can be genetic, eg, in occasional lines of Siamese cat it has been transmitted as an autosomal recessive trait (data from a very old study). However, it more commonly results from many other types of disease, including trauma or infection (e.g. associated with FIP). Hydrocephalus in kittens may result in abnormalities of skull development such as a thinning of the bone structure, a dome-shaped or bossed appearance to the head or persistent fontanelles. A ventral and/or lateral strabismus (unusual eye position - squint) may be noted, and the cats are typically mentally slow, lethargic, demented, have poor vision and may develop seizures.
Hoping this isn't the case and he is just slow developing .


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

He's looking so much perkier now! So happy. Will keep you posted on Tiny's progress. Still SO incy wincy though, next to all his mates.


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Please to hear the little fella is picking up :0)
Last year i had a litter of NFC's and one was tiny and we really didnt expect him to survive... He continued to be mych smaller than the others but always ate well and played with the others.
A cpl booked a girl from the litter and visited regularly... Tirree always went and sat in Mark's hands and laid on his back and went to sleep so as you can imagine a few weeks before they were ready to leave i got a call asking if they could have Tirree (who was now a girl!) too. I was overjoyed that she would go to a home with her sister.
I have received photos recently and she is now possibly bigger than her sister but they are both big solid cats and i couldnt be prouder...... never give up on the runt because they nearly always get there in the end.

A x


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, last year's runt is now a massive tank of a boy


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

May hove found a home for Tiny! They're not even 6 weeks yet and 4 of 6 have homes. Awesome


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm in the wrong breed!!!

Liz


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Confirmed! Mr Tiny has a home  Going to a nice quiet homenearby with an elderly Devon Rex. He's asleep on my shoulder right now, what a cutie


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

Hi
How is Mr Tiny doing? Is he already in a new home?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_we need a picture of MR Tiny before he goes to his new home .xxxx:thumbup:_


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words people! Here's a picture of Mr Tiny, and also Splodge on the right, his brother. Splodge is a medium sized kitten, we also have Massive Kittens(TM). You can see Splodge and Mr Tiny on the right of the group photo.

He's not gone to his new home yet. He'll go at the end of November when he's 13 weeks. Enjoying my time with him for now!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow - what a gorgeous set of kittens - such a range of sizes!!!!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O yes, he has got rather a strange face hasn't he.

Liz


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I know some vets might advise he be put to sleep but please don't do this. If you really do have problems finding him a home and feel you have no choice to put him to sleep I'll take him and give him a home. Obviously if you find him a home or you decide to keep him then great but please don't pts cos I would be more than willing to take him in.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Oooh just read the posts above ha ha. Brilliant I am glad he has a new home!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Domed head may mean down syndrome or hydrocephalus, but it may just be a coincidence, too.
I have known various down kittens, some were really retarded, some were just a bit dim, kind of simple Simon types. As long as the mother doesn't push him out of the litter, she believes he has a fighting chance.

down syndrome cat - YouTube


----------



## Taylor85 (Oct 20, 2011)

Awwww he is beautiful! id have him in a heartbeat!!!!! Where are you based?


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, noooo, putting him to sleep was never an option. He is simply the sweetest kitten ever. And yeah, his face is a bit odd. Cute though 

Oh! And Taylor85 - based in Rochdale, near Manchester. Tiny has his new home all sorted but two of his brothers are still looking (far left and far right of that picture). I'm a bit biased but I think they're all awesome


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually, he just reminds me a lot of Dot. See link!
*Little Dot's Journey*


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

missye87 said:


> Actually, he just reminds me a lot of Dot. See link!
> *Little Dot's Journey**


Awww, ain't she sweet! Even if she IS a bit of a mess. Sadly, Mr Tiny isn't the one making a mess of my house atm. That much poop couldn't come out of one kitten! Think the stinky in my living room is a group effort.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Now that's amazing. Did you ever find out what was at the root of Dot's problem?

Liz


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

The reason she reminded me of Tiny is th e fact they both don't seem overly sickly, have "done" shaped heads and are smaller than litter mates. Just thought that her story is inspirational especially looking to Tiny's future!

Liz - no, there didn't seem to be anything obviously wrong, they didn't want to put her through loads and loads of tests but with minimal medical attention but lots of love and care she has flourished. The man who is now Dot's slave has Storm's brother, Raggles, and they are best of friends!


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Actually, he just reminds me a lot of Dot. See link!
> *Little Dot's Journey**


Just amazing there shear dedication of the family, She really is beautiful 

I dont how she re-homed her I would never of been able to, her new owners sound fab as well :thumbup:

Given me a warm glow to start the day thanks


----------

